# Please and Thank you for identifying this plant :)



## ziman347 (May 21, 2011)

Hi, thanks for looking into which plant this is. I can't remember the name, though I could have sworn that when I originally looked up the plant it was labeled as an submerge-able plant. But as you can see, it does not appear to be so. As you can see, the other plants in the tank are doing just fine. I even have several water lillies starting to grow [the red leaves at the bottom and left side of the pictures].

I got the plant at a PetCo / PetSmart place, so that's no help with where it really comes from...

Other information about the plant... each stem has roughly three leaves shooting off of it. It has a central bulb which all stems come from. Also, it's slowly dying; it has been in the aquarium for roughly two or three weeks now, and has shown very little, if any, growth.

-- up close picture









--further back picture









--another further back picture, just for fun.









added in this picture after posting -- a view from below to get a better sense of the plant.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't see any pictures, anyone else does?


----------



## SethJohnson (Jan 2, 2013)

It's the rare "red question mark" plant


----------



## ziman347 (May 21, 2011)

aw darn, i was hoping it'd be that easy to link the pictures lol. i'll be right back with the correct stuff in a minute. or five.


----------



## ziman347 (May 21, 2011)

OK I tried to edit my original post, but... it wouldn't let me; maybe too many edits? idk. either way, if your still looking and haven't just wandered off out of boredom, here are the links to the pictures. Again, thanks for looking if you still are.

this is a view up close









another upclose view









and further out shot of the plant









this one is from below to give a better account of the plant.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

_Bolbitis heteroclita_. More or less considered aquatic, though I don't think anyone's had much success with it fully submersed in the long term. It's relative B. heudelotii is a better candidate for aquarium culture.


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Why do I no longer see the original post. This way it looks like my thread...


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

it's listed as your thread too LOL
it got me confused the first time i saw it too


----------

